# Having a whinge at the price of beer



## welly2 (5/6/16)

Already had this whinge on one of the craft beer groups of Facebook. Not many people seemed to support my whinge so I guess perhaps I'm either cheap/poor or $10.50 for a schooner of 4.7% pale ale is a reasonable price. I still don't think it is.

Went to the Dove and Olive in Sydney on Friday arvo for a work lunch. I've been there before but not recently. Upstairs where we were eating, they had five taps on. Not a single beer was less than $10 for a schooner and Mornington Pale Ale was $10.50. A few respondents on Facebook suggested that the Dove and Olive are a bunch of rip off bastards and I think they're probably right. But overall, the price of a beer is ******* expensive in Sydney. Redfern's new craft beer bar, The Noble Hops, is the same. None of their beers are less than $10 for a schooner. While they've got a few unusual beers, come on! It's not costing them $10 to stick a beer on.

I literally can't afford a night out when a single beer is costing me a tenner and it's putting me off going out. And as fraser_john eloquently put, all those ******* groomed beards and man buns isn't helping.

Christ, I'm getting old.


----------



## danestead (5/6/16)

Don't bother coming to Perth then.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/6/16)

$5.40 for a Schooner of super at my local.

$5.00 for Coopers Mid

I dont think I will be moving for a while


----------



## barls (5/6/16)

Aussieveedubbers - General Chit Chat - fair go for the craft ...


----------



## AJS2154 (5/6/16)

welly2 said:


> ........ as fraser_john eloquently put, all those ******* groomed beards and man buns isn't helping.
> 
> Christ, I'm getting old.


Yes, Welly, you are getting old. Me too. The issue is, that all those man buns and Ned Kelly beards expect to clear $250k per year for pulling a few beers in an over priced, over hyped, wankfest. Stay away from there old bloke, you will only get hurt.....and the music will be too loud for you too.

See you, Anthony


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/6/16)

Fuggen Hipsters, they can have there wanky overpriced beer

We dont get them in these parts. I guess they see real men with real beards drinking decently priced beer in a proper pub and cant handle it

I still get a kick knowing the stupid dicks are willing to pay 2 x the price for a longneck of VB in a brown bag

Wankers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/6/16)

How to grow a man but...yep, there are dedicated sites in case you cant work it out yourself

http://www.manbunhairstyle.net/how-to-get-man-bun-hairstyle-guide/


----------



## welly2 (5/6/16)

AJS2154 said:


> Yes, Welly, you are getting old. Me too. The issue is, that all those man buns and Ned Kelly beards expect to clear $250k per year for pulling a few beers in an over priced, over hyped, wankfest. Stay away from there old bloke, you will only get hurt.....and the music will be too loud for you too.
> 
> See you, Anthony


Reminds me of a Macc Lads song:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toFgdbf33hg


----------



## MHB (5/6/16)

Bennet Hotel in Hamilton, best Chinese food in Newcastle, Coopers red and green on tap, less than $6/Schooner. Couple of decent craft bars and breweries in Newcastle, not too outrageous for standard strength beer, tho some of the super can cost.
The cost of beer has very little to do with the cost of beer and a lot to do with rent, wages and all the other overheads that as a small business eat your arse!

Mark


----------



## Roosterboy (5/6/16)

The small independent brewer can't compete with the big players on price , so most people understand you pay more for them. I suspect the rent in Sydney would
be contributing to the price there. If the place is small and in a cheaper suburb, then they're probably ripping you off and the market will eventually turn against them.
I think in Melbourne I was paying $10 - $12 for a pint. This provides an opportunity for outer suburbs or regional / country areas to satisfy drinkers.


----------



## lost at sea (5/6/16)

i recently forked out $23 (no typo) for a glass of Heineken in singapore.....i had just been at sea on a dry ship for a few months, so thats my excuse. 



side note, there is now a craft beer bar across the road from the infamous 4 floors on orchid road.... (not that i know anything about that building of sailor sin  )


----------



## Phoney (5/6/16)

$10 for a craft beer sourced from some boutique brewery in another city, I can sort of understand. There arent the well established supply lines around the country like the big breweries have that reduce the economies of scale, trucking in a few kegs over hundreds or thousands of kilometers isn't cheap. 

What I think is bullshit is venues that charge $9 for shit beer like Peroni or $10 for a weak mixed drink. I get that the punters are there to see a musical act and so the bar has a monopoly and they can charge whatever they like, but surely someone has crunched the numbers and figured hang on.... If we charge $6 bucks for shit beer (that costs us $2), people might be happy to have 8 of them over the course of a night, spending $48 bucks, instead of only limiting themselves to 4, spending $36 bucks. Unless that's just how I operate, and everybody else is happy to blow their cash? The short lines at the bar wouldnt suggest that is the case.


----------



## droid (5/6/16)

It must have been 7 years ago I went to the Subiaco Hotel in Perth to surprise visit a mate at his 40th and naturally had to buy a round...for three, so I ordered 3 pints and pulled out a $20 note...what was I thinking? It was closer to $30 and I thought, that's just wrong.

in WA a Schooner is bigger than a pint, it's a big arsed glass, in VIC you ask for a pint they give you a pot, these days I just ask for the biggest thing they have which is usually a pint, I haven't seen a proper schooner glass in VIC (not that I drink out much) not sure about Sydney but a schooner for a tenner whilst still wrong, isn't as wrong as it gets...

more power to us home brewers eh


----------



## fletcher (5/6/16)

Roosterboy said:


> The small independent brewer can't compete with the big players on price , so most people understand you pay more for them. I suspect the rent in Sydney would
> be contributing to the price there. If the place is small and in a cheaper suburb, then they're probably ripping you off and the market will eventually turn against them.
> I think in Melbourne I was paying $10 - $12 for a pint. This provides an opportunity for outer suburbs or regional / country areas to satisfy drinkers.


this.


----------



## Gibbo411 (5/6/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> How to grow a man but...yep, there are dedicated sites in case you cant work it out yourself
> 
> http://www.manbunhairstyle.net/how-to-get-man-bun-hairstyle-guide/


May God have mercy on us all


----------



## Zorco (5/6/16)

I can't enjoy my beer at that cost. While I can consider the rent and overheads, in absolute terms.... I nearly always have buyers regret and that supplants my enjoyment.

Places like super wotnot in Brisbane buy in a great range of beers and know the story behind the beer and the brewer. Upon exploration I will venture to $10 a beer. But not for session beers, not to talk with my mates, not to watch the game.

I just spent $60 today on my winter RIS, 30 litres at 1082. 

Just makes going out a chore.


----------



## MickGC (5/6/16)

Not a justification for any prices as all brewers would pay the same ( i bloody hope...)
Just a thing to keep in mind, this is from the ATO website.
https://www.ato.gov.au/business/excise-and-excise-equivalent-goods/alcohol-excise/excise-rates-for-alcohol/


Tariff item


Description


Rate per litre of alcohol from 1 Aug 2015


Rate per litre of alcohol from 1 Feb 2016


1.11


Alcohol volume exceeding 3.5%, individual container over 48 litres 


$33.43*


$33.70*

So as at 1 feb 2016, a 1,000 litre batch of beer @ 5% alcohol has a duty of $1,685 payable.
This is paid before it leaves the brewery.
so using some very rudimentary numbers, 1,000 litres=20 kegs= $84.25 per keg. so on a half litre serve of this 5% alcohol beer, the ATO is getting 84.25 cents.

Apologies if my maths is out, i'm about $4.50 into the tax department 
Also agree on earlier statements about economies of scale, smaller brewers likely pay more for grain / Hops and yeast and i can imagine their transport costs are greater per litre of beer.

But yes, it does feel like you are being ripped hard in so many places :-(


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/6/16)

Go to Byron Bay...

Its not the sharks in the ocean that take an arm & a leg


----------



## Batz (5/6/16)

It maybe the tax, the rent, the wages, etc. But at $10.00 a beer I can't afford to drink to many.


----------



## Cummy (5/6/16)

lost at sea said:


> i recently forked out $23 (no typo) for a glass of Heineken in singapore.....i had just been at sea on a dry ship for a few months, so thats my excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> side note, there is now a craft beer bar across the road from the infamous 4 floors on orchid road.... (not that i know anything about that building of sailor sin  )


Haha, good to hear that establishment is still up and running. It always did appear to follow a sound business plan.


----------



## Drick (5/6/16)

Paid 11.50 at a local pub for a pint of 2 Brothers "Growler" (a lovely dark ale) but only paid less than $9 at their brewery which I found really surprising. Damn the pub must have some markup.


----------



## welly2 (5/6/16)

What drives me nuts is Batch sells their schooners for well less than $10. I've bought a schooner of the milk stout (which is a belter!) for $5. I know it's coming direct from the source but they still have to make a bob or two. I think, now I'm living in Marrickville, I'll probably end up sticking to drinking from the breweries.

Cheaper, fresher, supporting them direct and, well, there's still beards and man buns but it'll make it easier to bear if I'm not choking every time I get coins as change from a twenty.


----------



## danestead (5/6/16)

droid said:


> It must have been 7 years ago I went to the Subiaco Hotel in Perth to surprise visit a mate at his 40th and naturally had to buy a round...for three, so I ordered 3 pints and pulled out a $20 note...what was I thinking? It was closer to $30 and I thought, that's just wrong.
> 
> in WA a Schooner is bigger than a pint, it's a big arsed glass, in VIC you ask for a pint they give you a pot, these days I just ask for the biggest thing they have which is usually a pint, I haven't seen a proper schooner glass in VIC (not that I drink out much) not sure about Sydney but a schooner for a tenner whilst still wrong, isn't as wrong as it gets...
> 
> more power to us home brewers eh


You must have had a few schooners or pints or whatever the biggest glass is at your local pub.

Adelaide is the 1 that has things all messed up. Order a pint there and you get a schooner sized drink. Order a schooner and you get a middy/pot sized drink.

Pints have always been bigger than a schooner, even in WA.

10 yrs ago there weren't many places in Perth that would sell schooners; it was always middys and pints until it got all fancy.

Imperial pint 568ish mL
Schooner 425mL
Middy/pot 285mL


----------



## bungers81 (5/6/16)

welly2 said:


> Already had this whinge on one of the craft beer groups of Facebook. Not many people seemed to support my whinge so I guess perhaps I'm either cheap/poor or $10.50 for a schooner of 4.7% pale ale is a reasonable price. I still don't think it is.
> 
> Went to the Dove and Olive in Sydney on Friday arvo for a work lunch. I've been there before but not recently. Upstairs where we were eating, they had five taps on. Not a single beer was less than $10 for a schooner and Mornington Pale Ale was $10.50. A few respondents on Facebook suggested that the Dove and Olive are a bunch of rip off bastards and I think they're probably right. But overall, the price of a beer is ******* expensive in Sydney. Redfern's new craft beer bar, The Noble Hops, is the same. None of their beers are less than $10 for a schooner. While they've got a few unusual beers, come on! It's not costing them $10 to stick a beer on.
> 
> ...


$5 ($7 normally) schooners of Mornington Pale Ale at the brewery every Thursday night (as well as all there core beers). $10.50 is a bit steep.


----------



## spog (5/6/16)

welly2 said:


> Already had this whinge on one of the craft beer groups of Facebook. Not many people seemed to support my whinge so I guess perhaps I'm either cheap/poor or $10.50 for a schooner of 4.7% pale ale is a reasonable price. I still don't think it is.
> 
> Went to the Dove and Olive in Sydney on Friday arvo for a work lunch. I've been there before but not recently. Upstairs where we were eating, they had five taps on. Not a single beer was less than $10 for a schooner and Mornington Pale Ale was $10.50. A few respondents on Facebook suggested that the Dove and Olive are a bunch of rip off bastards and I think they're probably right. But overall, the price of a beer is ******* expensive in Sydney. Redfern's new craft beer bar, The Noble Hops, is the same. None of their beers are less than $10 for a schooner. While they've got a few unusual beers, come on! It's not costing them $10 to stick a beer on.
> 
> ...


If I went to a such a place and after paying $10 for a beer and it wasn't served in a mason jar I'd be pissed off too.


----------



## droid (6/6/16)

danestead said:


> You must have had a few schooners or pints or whatever the biggest glass is at your local pub.
> 
> Adelaide is the 1 that has things all messed up. Order a pint there and you get a schooner sized drink. Order a schooner and you get a middy/pot sized drink.
> 
> ...


shit maybe i was drinking from a yard glass, I stand corrected


----------



## Bribie G (6/6/16)

Happy hour at the Kent on Beaumont Street Newcastle last Monday, jugs of Fat Yak for $10.
Guess what all the locals were quaffing, even in the pokies room.

When I'm on a trip my go-to motel room / staying with rellies beer is to get a slab of Sainte Etienne euro lager from Aldi, $29 a slab for a 4.8% brewed by the biggest independent in Northern France. Lovely upfront hop aroma with malty sweetness and a refreshing finish, beats the living crap out of Stella, Carlsberg, Heineken and even most of the cheap Reinheitsgebot brews such as Oettinger ... $1.20 a stubby = $3.60 a litre.


----------



## Grott (6/6/16)

in SA the pubs make an absolute fortune from poker machines and pass f#%$ all onto customers. There is a place in the south of Adelaide that has pints for 37 cents! Oh that's my place


----------



## spog (6/6/16)

$9.50 for a stubby of Coopers Mild Ale at the Port Lincoln airport.
$228 .00 for a slab at that price, or be a cheap skate and have Cricketers Arms for $7.50 a stubbie.


----------



## sponge (6/6/16)

A little OT, but I always got annoyed going to SA and VIC for work purely from the fact that ordering a pint I'd get a schooner, and similarly ordering a schooner I'd get a middy/pot. As outlined above, why do these states not follow the general standards of 570mL pints, 425mL schooners and 285mL middies?


----------



## GalBrew (6/6/16)

sponge said:


> A little OT, but I always got annoyed going to SA and VIC for work purely from the fact that ordering a pint I'd get a schooner, and similarly ordering a schooner I'd get a middy/pot. As outlined above, why do these states not follow the general standards of 570mL pints, 425mL schooners and 285mL middies?


I know SA is a bit off, but schooners and pints in Vic are 425ml and 570ml respectively. Maybe someone is having a laugh?


----------



## sponge (6/6/16)

I guess I haven't been down there for 3-4 years, but I definitely remember getting a shock when ordering. Maybe I am just attracted to the shady joints and they could smell the NS-welshman from a mile (1.6km) away.


----------



## droid (6/6/16)

^is that a NSW mile?


----------



## yankinoz (6/6/16)

In two years beers in specific Melbourne area pubs have gone up $1-2 per schooner and $2-3 per pint. That's a percentage increase well above the rate of inflation. The taxes have not gone up and I doubt many costs have.

Time to start a co-op named Good Drops Cheap.


----------



## TheWiggman (6/6/16)

I must be out of touch, in 2011 I went to a pub in Orange and paid $5 for a schooner and was taken aback (I don't go out much, had 3 kids under 2 at that stage). Nowadays $5+ is the going rate in town, $5.30 at the local RSL and about $5.50 at the Golf Club. I went exotic and got a JS 150 Lashes and paid $6.20 I think. I've never bought a premix but they're going for $8-$10/can these days. That's near theft.
Being the cheapskate I am I always put things in perspective. If I have 3 beers as I did on Saturday I could have fed the family a pretty decent meal with veges. I could also have bought 6 litres of milk and 3 boxes of cereal, breakfast for the family for a week. But for $10/beer you could either have half a litre of beer at the pub or 10 litres of milk from the supermarket. Of 3 loaves of bread. Or a good cut of steak etc. Or a kg of bananas and some apples. No thanks, at this stage in my life I'd rather pay off the mortgage and enjoy some cheaper beverages with friends at home or by a warm fire where they will taste just the same but probably leave a less bitter taste in my mouth.

On the plus side it makes home brew look pretty cost effective.


----------



## Danwood (6/6/16)

50L kegs of a standard crafty pale (Mornington, Holgate etc) is around $250 from a distributer.

(Just so you can look like Dustin Hoffman in 'Rain Man' at the bar next time you order a beer, trying to work out if you're being ripped or not)

*NB- Dustin never used his fingers to count on, genius


----------



## wynnum1 (6/6/16)

What they charge for soft drinks is the real rip off.


----------



## Bribie G (6/6/16)

What are these "soft drinks" you speak of?


----------



## danestead (6/6/16)

Bribie G said:


> What are these "soft drinks" you speak of?


I think
that's the stuff they give drivers for free.


----------



## earle (6/6/16)

danestead said:


> I think
> that's the stuff they give drivers for free.


Free would be nice, one local place here charges $4-5 just for a soda water from the post mix machine. They should be encouraging designated drivers to bring there drinking buddies to their pub, not gouging them.


----------



## quantum8 (6/6/16)

sponge said:


> A little OT, but I always got annoyed going to SA and VIC for work purely from the fact that ordering a pint I'd get a schooner, and similarly ordering a schooner I'd get a middy/pot. As outlined above, why do these states not follow the general standards of 570mL pints, 425mL schooners and 285mL middies?


I now just ask for a small or a large beer. Too many differences between states and countries for me to get upset over local semantics


----------



## sp0rk (6/6/16)

earle said:


> Free would be nice, one local place here charges $4-5 just for a soda water from the post mix machine. They should be encouraging designated drivers to bring there drinking buddies to their pub, not gouging them.


I bought a schooner of Old, A schooner of Super Dry and a schooner of soda with lime the other night at my usual watering hole (The Commercial in Aberdeen)
$15.50...
Pretty sure the schooners were $5.20 each
What makes soda so damn expensive?
Same pub charges $7 odd for 150 lashes, so I've changed back to Old, and constantly bug them to put some sort of stout on tap


----------



## kevinj (6/6/16)

No body has mentioned the social sciences factor
i.e. keeping the riff-raff/unwashed out of there hipster bars.
Keeping the volume down of drunks picking fights and pissing there pants at the bar.
These drunks are the people the government use to drive up the taxes
Just look at what they did with alco pops, because of the kids. 

Some years ago i came across some youngsters crowing about all the bottles of vodka and orange(alco pops) they had drunk the night before.
I then pointed out, for the same cost they could have brought a bottle of vodka and 5l of orange juice and got really pissed.
The blank look I got was "what you talkin bout willis"


----------



## Spiesy (6/6/16)

droid said:


> in VIC you ask for a pint they give you a pot, these days I just ask for the biggest thing they have which is usually a pint, I haven't seen a proper schooner glass in VIC (not that I drink out much) not sure about Sydney but a schooner for a tenner whilst still wrong, isn't as wrong as it gets...


I don't know where you've been and when you were there, but a pint is a pint in Vic, a pot is a pot and schooners do exist (although they're a little rarer).


----------



## Spiesy (6/6/16)

danestead said:


> You must have had a few schooners or pints or whatever the biggest glass is at your local pub.
> 
> Adelaide is the 1 that has things all messed up. Order a pint there and you get a schooner sized drink. Order a schooner and you get a middy/pot sized drink.
> 
> ...


Yeah, SA certainly is different. The pints in South Australia are the same as pints in America, which is around a schooner size in most of the rest of Australia.


----------



## outbreak (6/6/16)

Havent confirmed this but apparently the redeveloped Guildford Hotel in WA is charging $9-$11 for schooners in glasses that are pretty close to a middy size.


----------



## jimmy86 (6/6/16)

kjg said:


> No body has mentioned the social sciences factor
> i.e. keeping the riff-raff/unwashed out of there hipster bars.
> Keeping the volume down of drunks picking fights and pissing there pants at the bar.
> These drunks are the people the government use to drive up the taxes
> ...


But in my opinion, if the alco pop tax was never introduced they wouldn't have the drug epidemic that is currently happening.


----------



## fletcher (6/6/16)

welly2 said:


> What drives me nuts is Batch sells their schooners for well less than $10. I've bought a schooner of the milk stout (which is a belter!) for $5. I know it's coming direct from the source but they still have to make a bob or two. I think, now I'm living in Marrickville, I'll probably end up sticking to drinking from the breweries.
> 
> Cheaper, fresher, supporting them direct and, well, there's still beards and man buns but it'll make it easier to bear if I'm not choking every time I get coins as change from a twenty.


it's what i do mate. sadly, i can't afford 'craft beer bar' prices; apart from the botany view hotel in st. peters/newtown. their prices are quite cheap. give that a try if you're around. no affiliation.


----------



## Vini2ton (6/6/16)

Why don't you all join AA and stop your whinging you pack of old sheilas. Think of the money you've saved over all those years of homebrewing and fuckin treat yourselves occasionally. Bought a marstons pedigree the other day, well worth the 8.99 I paid for it.


----------



## SBOB (6/6/16)

Sitting in Evans Head bowling club tonight for work this week, only $5 for a schooner of 150 lashes.. So, silver linings...


----------



## TheWiggman (6/6/16)

Vini2ton said:


> Why don't you all join AA and stop your whinging you pack of old sheilas. Think of the money you've saved over all those years of homebrewing and fuckin treat yourselves occasionally. Bought a marstons pedigree the other day, well worth the 8.99 I paid for it.


How much does AA cost?


----------



## Danwood (6/6/16)

I remember the first time my parents came over here for a visit from the UK, I took my Dad out for a few beers with my mate.

We were at Hargreaves Hill, we'd ordered 3x pints of Zenith IPA, I'd insisted he get the first round.

He gets out his wallet, picks a blue note. I shake my head.

He adds a purple note. I shake my head. He rolls his eyes.

He gets a red note. I shake my head. He stares at me.

I select a yellow note for him and remind him he's only here on holiday


----------



## Grott (6/6/16)

Vini2ton said:


> Why don't you all join AA and stop your whinging you pack of old sheilas. Think of the money you've saved over all those years of homebrewing and fuckin treat yourselves occasionally. Bought a marstons pedigree the other day, well worth the 8.99 I paid for it.


Obviously you don't mind being ripped off, same attitude to food, utility costs etc? If you think about it, it's nothing to do with the "money saved over all those years....." It's about the rip off and not all of us heaps of cash to chuck around.


----------



## indica86 (6/6/16)

I had a few beers when I went to the Gold Coast recently.
Pints for $8 to $11. 36 beers on tap they had. No issue with the prices as I was on holiday but I would not do that a lot if I lived there.


----------



## lost at sea (6/6/16)

$9.50 for a stubbie of mid strength megaswill in karratha, (standard price for a carton though at the bottlo)


----------



## danestead (6/6/16)

Vini2ton said:


> Why don't you all join AA and stop your whinging you pack of old sheilas. Think of the money you've saved over all those years of homebrewing and fuckin treat yourselves occasionally. Bought a marstons pedigree the other day, well worth the 8.99 I paid for it.


I'm up to about brew 53 so far. The $5,000ish I've spent on brewing gear has almost paid itself off.


----------



## Wardcliff (6/6/16)

Bribie G said:


> Happy hour at the Kent on Beaumont Street Newcastle last Monday, jugs of Fat Yak for $10.
> Guess what all the locals were quaffing, even in the pokies room.
> 
> When I'm on a trip my go-to motel room / staying with rellies beer is to get a slab of Sainte Etienne euro lager from Aldi, $29 a slab for a 4.8% brewed by the biggest independent in Northern France. Lovely upfront hop aroma with malty sweetness and a refreshing finish, beats the living crap out of Stella, Carlsberg, Heineken and even most of the cheap Reinheitsgebot brews such as Oettinger ... $1.20 a stubby = $3.60 a litre.


I already mentioned it on another thread, but Aldi's green (Pale Ale I think) carton of Storm, at ~$31 was definitely not bad at all.


----------



## Benn (6/6/16)

You and my Dad would get on well, he raves about Aldi Storm.
I don't mind it on a hot arvo, there's a time and a place for every beer especially when it's Dads shout.


----------



## AJS2154 (6/6/16)

Danwood said:


> I remember the first time my parents came over here for a visit from the UK, I took my Dad out for a few beers with my mate.........
> 
> ....... and remind him he's only here on holiday


Nice work Danwood. Please keep reminding all the Poms they are only here for holidays.......you could tell the Kiwis that too.

PS. No offence meant mate. I am sure you old Dad is a great bloke. Just joking.


----------



## contrarian (6/6/16)

I have a night out in a pub in Sydney or another major city a handful of times a year and given there's no decent craft beer pubs where I live I like to go somewhere with a good range. 

Yes it is expensive but given what I save on a weekly basis drinking my home brew rather than cartons of mega swill I'm not going to let the cost ruin a good night out. Still cheaper than when I used to get on the cans in my 20s!


----------



## contrarian (6/6/16)

I have a night out in a pub in Sydney or another major city a handful of times a year and given there's no decent craft beer pubs where I live I like to go somewhere with a good range. 

Yes it is expensive but given what I save on a weekly basis drinking my home brew rather than cartons of mega swill I'm not going to let the cost ruin a good night out. Still cheaper than when I used to get on the cans in my 20s!


----------



## wynnum1 (7/6/16)

sp0rk said:


> I bought a schooner of Old, A schooner of Super Dry and a schooner of soda with lime the other night at my usual watering hole (The Commercial in Aberdeen)
> $15.50...
> Pretty sure the schooners were $5.20 each
> What makes soda so damn expensive?
> Same pub charges $7 odd for 150 lashes, so I've changed back to Old, and constantly bug them to put some sort of stout on tap


If paying $7 for 150 lashes may be cheaper to go to some foreign countries where the lashes are free,.Would be ironic to get 150 lashes for drinking 150 lashes.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/6/16)

You know you're about to be reamed if the glasses are called "small" & "large" instead of pot/schooner/pint whatever.


----------



## quantum8 (7/6/16)

jimmy86 said:


> But in my opinion, if the alco pop tax was never introduced they wouldn't have the drug epidemic that is currently happening.


Or the high alcohol tax in general. People are always going to flock to the cheapest option.

It's high time we address the underlying issues instead of providing a bandaid 'solution' that fixes nothing.


----------



## wynnum1 (7/6/16)

That would be a cask of Fruity Lexia.


----------



## dkaos (7/6/16)

Don't know why you posted here too, it must have really pissed you off. Yes it is expensive to drink out, but look where you were.. if you don't want to pay so much then go to a less trendy place and drink beer or don't go out as much. I hate paying a lot for beer as well but when you go out you have to put up or shut up.


----------



## Zorco (7/6/16)

Defending the market.... But we are complaining about the market. 

Your post isn't about complaining about the market.
[emoji53]


----------



## Droopy Brew (7/6/16)

Liam_snorkel said:


> You know you're about to be reamed if the glasses are called "small" & "large" instead of pot/schooner/pint whatever.


And if they are called jars then turn heel and walk away...just walk away.


----------



## kevinj (7/6/16)

The people driving the nanny state aren't doing it for us.
There doing it to make them self's look important and advance there own, mostly undisclosed/hidden political agenda.
There are plenty of examples of today's bleeding hart, knee jerk, band aids out there.
It wont be long till they out law fun altogether.

Sooner or later there going to have to realize that society is full of idiots (mostly related to them) and they cant out law that, yet.
But I bet there going to try.
If the nanny's get there way the price/ tax on beer would be double.
Theirs nothing fair about it.
So grab your toes and smile. :blink:


----------



## trustyrusty (7/6/16)

$10.00 a schooner is the exact reason I make and drink it home....


----------



## good4whatAlesU (7/6/16)

Paid $28 for two ciders in Melbourne once. Yep I know that's what you get for drinking cider .. but the beers weren't much cheaper. 

This is good for those who haven't seen it: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v91npUJTcD0


----------



## sp0rk (7/6/16)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Paid $28 for two ciders in Melbourne once. Yep I know that's what you get for drinking cider .. but the beers weren't much cheaper.
> 
> This is good for those who haven't seen it: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v91npUJTcD0


I noticed last night that the Van Buuren Bros' TV show 'Soul Mates' is on Netflix last night and has most of the Bondi Hipsters sketches in it
Good stuff


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/6/16)

wynnum1 said:


> That would be a cask of Fruity Lexia.


Nothing wrong with Fruity Legopener


----------



## tugger (7/6/16)

I recently went to a local markets type setup at gledswood farm winery in western Sydney. 
I hit the bar pretty quickly as you do and I asked the bloke what's on tap. $7 schooners. 
He says to me rocks hangman pale, govners golden and the lager rocks again. 
I said hangman pale for sure knowing its awsome. ///.
I then grabbed a pulled Brisket and slaw roll and wondered around with the wife looking at the stalls with a beer in hand and good food in the other. 
In that situation I would have paid 10 bucks for a hangman and then some. 
I ended up having 6 hangmen and the wife said to me can we come next month. 
I said to her no probs.


----------



## mr_wibble (7/6/16)

<ConspiracyTheory>

It's the Neo-Prohibitionists!

They realise they can't (yet) ban the sale of alcohol, nor can the raise the drinking age (although they keep trying).

But the government is always ready to listen to a justifiable excuse (in their eyes) to increase the tax on alcohol.

After all, every pregnant mothers/kids/wife beater/youth/thug/husband beater/whatever has _just too much access_ to that demon drink.

Increasing the price will decrease the consumption! One more step towards prohibition. Yay!
(*Of course* when the bible says "wine", that really means "grape juice"! (Because we all know grape juice keeps well in the heat)).

</ConspiracyTheory>



-kt


----------



## Vini2ton (7/6/16)

Buying beer at the footy is a thing of the past for me. I used to wear the price but now, with all the choices, they queue up to get ripped off. Now that's just embarrassing. Ah the good old days of the gladstone bag and six bottles of barracking juice.


----------



## brewbienewbie (7/6/16)

I gotta be honest, the price of beer here was the main thing that got me into brewing when I moved over from the UK. I don't think I would've ever got off my arse and learned how to do it myself when there was Landlord for two pound fifty a pint at my local. So that's a plus, and I also do some bar work from time to time and $20 an hour is a lot better than what you get pulling pints in Blighty.


----------



## Blind Dog (7/6/16)

Mr Wibble said:


> <ConspiracyTheory>
> 
> It's the Neo-Prohibitionists!
> 
> ...


Given that of the $10 people are complaining about paying for a pint of beer, only 70c (or thereabouts dependent mainly on ABV) is excise, they're not doing a particularly good job of using excise to price people out of drinking it. GST is actually a bigger proportion of that $10 price


----------



## manticle (7/6/16)

I'm not as fussed* about the price as I am about how cold and fizzy it always is.
Beer out often makes me want to switch to whisky.
Hey it's Hobart winter; come sit by our log fire and warm yourself up with a pint of oatmeal stout served 4 degrees colder than it is outside.

*Mostly ok with paying a reasonable premium on good, well treated stuff, happy to drink cheap swill in the right context. When good beer turns bad or swill commands premium price, I don't stay long.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (7/6/16)

Vini2ton said:


> Buying beer at the footy is a thing of the past for me. I used to wear the price but now, with all the choices, they queue up to get ripped off. Now that's just embarrassing. Ah the good old days of the gladstone bag and six bottles of barracking juice.


A mate used to sneak rum into the footy by hiding it in a sunscreen 'Pump pack'. Cleaned it out first of course


----------



## AJS2154 (7/6/16)

good4whatAlesU said:


> A mate used to sneak rum into the footy by hiding it in a sunscreen 'Pump pack'. Cleaned it out first of course


good4.....stick with that crazy bastard, he is an ideas man! Who would ever think to look in the old pump pack. Brilliant.


----------



## Phoney (8/6/16)

good4whatAlesU said:


> A mate used to sneak rum into the footy by hiding it in a sunscreen 'Pump pack'. Cleaned it out first of course


I usually take a hipflask filled with scotch. At the footy I buy a 600mL bottle of coke, take a few swigs then go for a walk to a dunny cubicle for a good top up. Warms the gizzards on a cold night.


----------



## AJS2154 (8/6/16)

Phoney, if you use the pump pack technique you won't need to worry about visiting the shitter. Just sit there applying some sunscreen to your coke bottle......it's the simplicity of that approach that has really attracted me. 

Maybe we could pressurise some pale ale into a aeorgard spray can.....tropical strength beer only.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/6/16)

Remember Bathurst......

Those guys where pro's at sneaking in grog....

Oh man...fun times


----------



## danestead (8/6/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Remember Bathurst......
> 
> Those guys where pro's at sneaking in grog....
> 
> Oh man...fun times


I reckon. A carton a day per person isn't anywhere near enough for a Bathurst weekend!


----------



## Zorco (9/6/16)

Didn't they bury cartons on the hill weeks ahead and dig them up on the day?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/6/16)

I do know that an you can fit a carton into 1 door of an XC Falcon


----------



## wynnum1 (9/6/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I do know that an you can fit a carton into 1 door of an XC Falcon


What about getting the XC Falcon with a lpg gas conversion thats fake and the tank is used as a keg.


----------



## sp0rk (9/6/16)

wynnum1 said:


> What about getting the XC Falcon with a lpg gas conversion thats fake and the tank is used as a keg.


Full of rum...


----------



## DeanMcMullen (9/6/16)

It's hard not to want to agree with you, however as long as it's a decent place and they serve variety then I don't mind too much the $10/pint charge for GENUINE craft beer. I do however have an issue with places touting themselves as having unique beers on tap, only to find out it's basically the Matilda Bay range (I like Ruby Tuesday, but it's not craft beer).

I do like (in Brisbane) the Green Beacon as they brew onsite. I can justify that price when I can see the fermenters right in front of me.

On a side note: Anyone noticed that Newstead Brewery are selling 6pk's for $26? What the hell? Especially when I'm less than 15k's from the brewery and EVERYONE around me stocks it. It reeks of facial piercings, man bun's and stank beards coated with quinoa.

/rantover


----------



## joshuahardie (9/6/16)

I was at the Noble Hops a few weeks ago, and made the mistake of ordering the Almanac Dogpatch Sour without looking at the price.

Well that was a $40 stubby. Didn't realise until after it was opened.

Yes it was great, but that is insane for a beer. Just insane prices


----------



## Zorco (9/6/16)

Whoa!


----------



## crowmanz (9/6/16)

DeanMcMullen said:


> On a side note: Anyone noticed that Newstead Brewery are selling 6pk's for $26? What the hell? Especially when I'm less than 15k's from the brewery and EVERYONE around me stocks it. It reeks of facial piercings, man bun's and stank beards coated with quinoa.
> 
> /rantover


Those 6 packs aren't even brewed/bottled onsite at Newstead


----------



## sp0rk (9/6/16)

I'll be popping into The Old Bank in Dubbo for a glass or 3 of Coopers Extra Strong Vintage Ale this weekend, so I'll let y'all know if the prices from hipsterish areas have seeped out into the country or not (I'm hoping not..)


----------



## LorriSanga (9/6/16)

sp0rk said:


> I'll be popping into The Old Bank in Dubbo for a glass or 3 of Coopers Extra Strong Vintage Ale this weekend, so I'll let y'all know if the prices from hipsterish areas have seeped out into the country or not (I'm hoping not..)


I paid $28 for 2 Schooners of this at Mr Edwards Brisbane......i wish I had of checked the price, there was probs a better beer to be had for the bones.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/6/16)

LorriSanga said:


> I paid $28 for 2 Schooners of this at Mr Edwards Brisbane......i wish I had of checked the price, there was probs a better beer to be had for the bones.


My local had 2 kegs of this on last year.... $6 Schmiddy ( yes its a wanky name for 320ml glass )

Best bang for your buck beer I have ever drank. ^ of them and you felt all warm and fuzzy...literally.. 

In other news, was talking to the Coopers rep ( sorry, change that to having a few beers at the pub ) and the new IPA will be here very soon


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/6/16)

it's been getting around, looking forward to tasting it. Feedback has been good so far - like a hopped up sparkling ale apparently.


----------



## SBOB (10/6/16)

joshuahardie said:


> I was at the Noble Hops a few weeks ago, and made the mistake of ordering the Almanac Dogpatch Sour without looking at the price.
> 
> Well that was a $40 stubby. Didn't realise until after it was opened.
> 
> Yes it was great, but that is insane for a beer. Just insane prices


meanwhile its like $11US for a 375ml bottle in the states...


----------

